# Segment fountain pen



## takayuki_sz (Aug 26, 2019)

So far, while making kitless wooden fountain pens, there was a desire to enhance set off the beautiful one-and-only natural grain and texture.


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 26, 2019)

Very nicely done!!!  I really like both of them!  Can you fill us in on what wood was used?
GREAT PENS!


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you.☺
Type, Bubinga is Maple and Paduk and Maple burl
Type, Ebony is Maple and Bubinga


----------



## LouCee (Aug 26, 2019)

Very nice work!


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 26, 2019)

LouCee said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you.


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 26, 2019)

keithbyrd said:


> Very nicely done!!!  I really like both of them!  Can you fill us in on what wood was used?
> GREAT PENS!


Thank you.☺
Type, Bubinga is Maple and Paduk and Maple burl
Type, Ebony is Maple and Bubinga


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 26, 2019)

Those look great!!


----------



## magpens (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful pens !!! . Thank you for showing us !!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 27, 2019)

THIS, my friends is how you make a wooden pen! Very nicely done Takayuki!


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 27, 2019)

Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 27, 2019)

Both are very nice pens, well done.


----------



## mark james (Aug 27, 2019)

Beautiful.  Well done in all respects.  Very elegant.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 27, 2019)

始まして、どうぞよろしくお願いします。私はリーです。

Great looking pens and segments Takayuki-san! Well done. 

Where in Japan are you located? Did you get your wood from Tokyu-Hands? I used to go there often and always found a great variety of wood from different countries.


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> Those look great!!


We did it


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

magpens said:


> Beautiful pens !!! . Thank you for showing us !!!


Thank you


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> THIS, my friends is how you make a wooden pen! Very nicely done Takayuki!


The hardship was rewarded☺


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

Bryguy said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful!


Thanks☺


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

leehljp said:


> 始まして、どうぞよろしくお願いします。私はリーです。
> 
> Great looking pens and segments Takayuki-san! Well done.
> 
> Where in Japan are you located? Did you get your wood from Tokyu-Hands? I used to go there often and always found a great variety of wood from different countries.


Nice to meet you, Lee.
I live in Nagano surrounded by mountains.
Unfortunately Tokyu Hands is far away.


----------



## takayuki_sz (Aug 27, 2019)

mark james said:


> Beautiful.  Well done in all respects.  Very elegant.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you


----------

